# Obsidian 800D



## Gast1111 (14. Februar 2011)

Hey also ich mal wieder,
ist die Seitenwand des Obsidians so stabil (die ohne Window) dass sie einen MoRa 3 mit Blende und Wasser und so weiter halten könnte ohne sich zu verbiegen? (Knapp 10KG?
mfg


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (14. Februar 2011)

Das Gewicht wirkt ja nicht quer komplett - soweit ich das sehe sollte das kein Problem darstellen


----------



## Gast1111 (15. Februar 2011)

Also nur des Verständnisses halber, der MoRa soll mit einem Gewicht von 10 KG an die Seitenwand montiert werden und auch so dass er den Boden (Auf dem das Case steht) nicht berührt also "fliegend" und das hält die Wand ohne verbiegen aus?
Danke


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (16. Februar 2011)

Die Wand sollte das Gewicht (sollten ca. 250g Zuggewicht seitlich maximal sein - von daher kein Problem. Man kann auch hinter der Wand im Zweifelsfall querstreben setzen, diese würden noch mehr Stabilität bringen.

Der Mora wird ja nicht mittig am Seitenteil an das Seitenteil punktiert sondern an seinen Ausßenmaßen, daher ist die Zugkraft mehr an den Seiten des Seitenteils, die widerrum direkt auf die Verschlussmechanik wirkt. Das sollte kein Problem sein. Ich habe schon diese Seiten Radiatoren montiert gesehen, auch ein einzelkonzept mit 14Kg, von daher sollten die 10Kg auf jeden Fall gehen. solange das Gehäuse nicht horizontal als Desktop hängend montiert wird, sollte sich da nichts verbiegen im montierten Zustand - der Mora gibt dem ganzen ja auch eine querversteifungsstabilität


----------



## Gast1111 (16. Februar 2011)

Ok viel Dank 
Das Teil ist ja anscheinend verdammt stabil


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (17. Februar 2011)

naja, es kommt auf die Montage an - wenn Du ein Loch mitten im Seitenteil bohrst und daran die 10KG aufhängst wird es sich verbiegen, aber die Montage erfolgt ja über die Konstruktion an den Seiten und daher verteilt sich die Zugkraft, gleichzeitig ist der Radiator verwindungssteif (versteift also auch das Seitenteil vor Verbiegungen. Damit ist die Last lediglich an den Kontaktaufnahmen bzw. dem Verschlussmechanismus. Hier ist alles umgewälzt und sehr stabil!


----------

